# Setting DPIs for CR2 Files



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

I am giving clients high resolution JPEG files which will be in 300dpi. What I wanted to know was when I open the RAW file, it gives me the option to convert it to a 16bit JPEG file and also lets me set my own PPI. 

So generally the size it opens is at 15.48" x 18.xx"  and a lot of it cropped out. So when I crop it out, how would I want to do this? They'll print them in flyers and post cards. 

So what is the best way to go about doing this? Size and PPI. Do I originally open the file at a higher PPI and then once I crop it I use 300 ppi


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never blown anything up to print sizes, but I know Photoshop has the option to set the PPI by going to Image > Image Size and changing it there.  You also have a drop down for different algorithms to use.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> I've never blown anything up to print sizes, but I know Photoshop has the option to set the PPI by going to Image > Image Size and changing it there. You also have a drop down for different algorithms to use.


 
how so? where do I go?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2010)

PPI is, for the most part, meaningless.  

You can set it to 15, or set it to 5000 (without re-sampling) and it won't change the image at all.  

So set it to 300 if you want, it will probably make things easier.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah I'm a little confused. Ok, so basically I'm taking pics of them and they're eventually going to blow the images up and one or two might go on their trailer so obviously it's gonna be larger than your standard size you know? SO what size do I make these images when I give to them?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd just give it to them at your camera's native full size.  Let the printer figure out what size to enlarge them to and what resolution to print them at.  

Just make sure that they are tack sharp, because when you enlarge an image, the flaw and bad parts get bigger too.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 29, 2010)

You open your image in photoshop, then click on the "Image" menu, then "Image Size".  Towards the bottom is a box marked "Resolution", change the value to whatever you want.  You can also set the print size in the same dialog.

However, BigMike's right.  Unless your client is going to print it at home, the print shop they take it to will do what they have to in order for it to print at the size they want it.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I'd just give it to them at your camera's native full size. Let the printer figure out what size to enlarge them to and what resolution to print them at.
> 
> Just make sure that they are tack sharp, because when you enlarge an image, the flaw and bad parts get bigger too.


 
Yes that's true. So when I open these CR2 files I have to put a PPI there, should I set it to 300 or larger? Then I'm going to have to crop because they're taken in studio backdrops so I'll have to cut parts. Especially some of the images where about 30% of it will have to be cut because these were such huge things, they were about 9 ft tall so I couldn't get  them w/out having to go outside of the backdrops


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> So when I open these CR2 files I have to put a PPI there, should I set it to 300 or larger?


It doesn't matter what number you set it to.

PPI is meaningless until a photo will be printed, and then the print lab's RIP software will handle it. The pixel dimensions are what matter.

If an image has pixel dimensions of 3000 px by 2000 px it can be printed at 30" x 20" which would be 100 ppi (3000px/100ppi=30", 2000px/100ppi=20").

The same 3000 px by 2000 px image printed at 300 ppi would be 10" x 6.67" (3000px/300ppi=10", 2000px/300ppi=6.66666')

Don't forget to allow for the different aspect ratios when you crop. Cropping means discarding pixels, so be careful.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

KmH said:


> Don't forget to allow for the different aspect ratios when you crop. Cropping means discarding pixels, so be careful.


 
Thanks for the suggession. I'll be leaving them 2:3 ratio or 3:2. I have to crop regardless or else they'll get pictures w/ all the clutters around like the strobe lights and such. If the subjects were smaller then of course I wouldn't have that issue at all, I could zoom in and fill the camera with the subject in most of the frame. 2 9ft mascots on the other hand, no way. lol


----------

